

Massive 2.0: A Postgres-Centric Data Access Tool - bryanlarsen
https://github.com/robconery/massive-js

======
vlucas
Does this handle connection pooling? I notice that in the README, the example
establishes a connection to the database, and then the Express app runs. Is
this a single connection for the entire time the node app is running in a
process (yikes!), or is there some sort of connection pooling going on in the
background with this?

~~~
andydd
Yes there's connection pooling. But it's handled by the underlying PG library
[https://github.com/brianc/node-postgres](https://github.com/brianc/node-
postgres) that Massive is based on.

------
egeozcan
A .NET library with the name "Massive" already exists with similar
functionality:
[https://github.com/FransBouma/Massive](https://github.com/FransBouma/Massive)

Is there any inspiration/connection between the two?

~~~
dan_b
They're both created by the same author, Rob Conery. Frans has taken over
maintenance of Massive 1.0.

------
uberneo
Can be tweaked to quickly used as the REST API on top of Postgres

------
sebastianconcpt
Me likes it :)

